
CockroachDB Passes TPC-C at 100k Warehouses, 100 times more scalable than Aurora - mountainview
https://www.cockroachlabs.com/blog/tpcc-100k
======
N_A_T_E
Looks like some good work. I always thought of Aurora as a read optimized
architecture due to its strategy of scaling via replication in comparison to
cockroachDB which looks like a cluster where data is actually partitioned into
different nodes with some configurable level of replication. I wonder if
amazon has any equivalent database cluster designs in the works.

